# Claydeaux's Chicken Spaghetti



## waterwolf

Chicken Spaghetti

_I was rasied in Southern Louisiana as a small child and was the gatherer of our wildgame and seafood. On occasions I would come across Wild Swamp Chickens which mom would always use to make Chicken Spaghetti. As_ always I add my own Lagniappe "something extra" so I can call it mine.. Thanks Mom.......... C'est Bon , Claydeaux

4lbs of Chicken Breast (Boiled) ** or (2) Rotisserie Chickens de-boned
1- Brick Veleeta Cheese(diced up)
1-16oz Cream Cheese(diced up)
1-Can Cream of Celery soup
1-Can Cream of Mushroom
1-Can Cream of Onion Soup
1-Can Rotel Tomatoes
1-7oz jar of Pimientos(diced)
1-small can Black Olives (diced)
1-small can Mushrooms (chopped)
24oz-Spaghetti noodles
1-Onion (chopped)
1-Red Bell pepper(diced)

Boil Chicken and cool then pulled apart into bite size pieces.*Save the left* *over* *stock to boil spaghetti noodles.*

*Sautee*: Onions,Bell Pepper,and minced fresh Garlic in Olive Oil (15mins)
Add pimientos,mushrooms cook (10 mins more)

In "*Big Bowl*" add all the Soups,Rotel tomatoes,black olives and diced Velveeta and Cream Cheeses._*Season to your taste*_ with Black,White Pepper,Garlic powder.Mix well with large spatchula.
Add Chicken to "*Big Bowl*" and mix.

*Boil:* (Break Spaghetti in half) Boil in chicken stock(dont overcook) Drain when ready.*Remember to save 2 cups of chicken stock*.

Take Drained Spaghetti and add to above mixture in "*Big Bowl*" and mix well with large spatchula .Cheese will start to melt slowly.

Add 2 cups of warm chicken stock to above mixture in "Big Bowl"
and Mix well.

Take Large Aluminum Pan and spray with Pam.Pour Chicken spaghetti into and cover with foil. [email protected] 350 for 45mins.

Serve with Green Salad and French Bread.

** 2 - Rotisserie Chicken can also be de-boned and used instead of boil chicken breast.Just use canned chicken broth


----------



## RAYSOR

Thanks for the recipe always enjoy.


----------



## kim e cooper

WW you got it down thank you sir...


----------



## 15476

*the best*

made this for the first time today, it is THE BEST chicken spahgetti recipe i've come across ! i doubled up everything but the noodles, cream cheese, and chicken. and subsituted cream of jalapeno soup for the the cream of onion. thanks for sharing !


----------



## waterwolf

*thanks!*

Thanks!,,,made a big ole pan the other day and found it was "dry"... I didnt follow my recipe and add the 2 cups of chicken stock, I only put one cup of stock because it look runny? After I refrigerated it for 24 hrs, it got real sticky after heating back up for 1 1/2 hr in oven...dont be afraid to add more chicken stock because the noddles soak it up..


----------



## Brady Bunch

All I can say about this dish is Holy [email protected] it's good!!!

We join friends for a weekly thing called steak night, brought this dish and it was devoured by 9 people in a matter of minutes. My wife got everything ready and we took it to our friends house and baked it. It was not dry, we followed the recipe to the "T" and it made 2 9"x13" dishes full!

I will definately be making this again in the future. Everyone who ate it gave it compliments and I give it 2 thumbs up!

Thanks Waterwolf for the recipe.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Is the brick of Velveeta the 1lb brick or 2lb brick???


----------



## waterwolf

its the big size,,,,it may be 2lbs...i will look next time...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

waterwolf said:


> its the big size,,,,it may be 2lbs...i will look next time...


Guess it doesn't matter too much. We cooked it with the 1lb Velveeta and it was awesome. It almost tasted like an alfredo sauce. Really good and enough leftovers to feed a small army...LOL

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

*Phenomenal!*

I made some this weekend and I am still eating on it. I made a couple of substitutions but the result was very good.

I used queso blanco from HEB (only becuase I like the milder flavor)
I used homemade salsa (only because I thought I had rotel tomatoes..I think I would have enjoyed the extra kick that Rotel brings)

The noodles will soak up a lot of the sauce, so a runny consistency before baking is needed.

Thanks for sharing the recipe. green to you!


----------



## waterwolf

glad yall enjoyed ..think we all gona have to start using "fat free" or we all will be way over weight...my job has a "weight limit" 310 lbs or they will get rid of you.. I got 110 lbs to play with...so lets EAT!!!


----------



## waterwolf

*1/2 recipe*

Down sized the recipe and used 1 chicken and half of cream and velveeta cheese and one can of cream of onion soup........grate cheddar cheese on top and bake covered at 350 for 30 mins...served with french bread and Caesar salad.


----------



## waterwolf

*Another*

Plate pic


----------



## reese

So is that the portion size that is suggested for people to eat ? For a good chicken spaghetti I'd eat the first 9x13 pan and leave that much in the 2nd pan just to show that I wasn't a pig


----------



## waterwolf

Maybe if you are just eating one meal a day...there would be a throw down at my house. Im pretty sure you would be stopped up for days consuming that much cheese at once...Enjoy.


----------



## H2O

Made this dish tonight, and it was a big hit here!


----------



## POC CAT

*Yum!!!!*

Thanks for the excellent recipe. I was pouring over cookbooks for a chicken spaghetti recipe and couldn't find one I liked. My BF suggested 2Cool.
It was awesome!! He even liked it and is picky about dishes with yard bird.
Green to you!!


----------

